# vintage Root Field-Master (Custom) recurve



## foodtraveler (Feb 12, 2011)

I just joined the site and posted in a newcomers thread a question re my bow which I guess is a better fit here: When was my vintage recurve Root Field-Master (Custom) bow produced if the number just above the poundage and length is G20(that "0" may be an "8")42?

Also, how would that bow have compared to other barebow makes and models of its era which may not have been exceptional in their classification but were still considered pretty decent?


----------



## Seneca Archer (Feb 25, 2010)

From 1966. Some pics would help.


----------



## foodtraveler (Feb 12, 2011)

Hope this works.


----------



## foodtraveler (Feb 12, 2011)

So how do I get a photo on here from my computer?


----------



## foodtraveler (Feb 12, 2011)

Maybe this works.


----------



## foodtraveler (Feb 12, 2011)

Well, finally, I hope the above is it.


----------



## foodtraveler (Feb 12, 2011)

*pictures of vintage bow--how old?*


----------



## foodtraveler (Feb 12, 2011)

http://s1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/nickcarty/

I think that's finally what I've been trying to send, Senaca Archer.


----------



## Seneca Archer (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm going to guess it's probably late 60's early 70's upper end bow. Ernie Root was a well respected bowyer and his bows had a good following. He made bows for Shakepeare Archery and was bought out by them mid '70's I think. I have not shot a Root bow, however they have a good reputation among vintage archery shooters/collectors. The pics seem inverted(?), so I'm trying to decide if it's a lefty or actually a righty as shown LOL


----------



## foodtraveler (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for that feedback. It's a lefty. I noticed that inversion myself and didn't intend for those pics to come out that way. Does the fact that the word "Custom" appears on one of the limbs mean anything special?


----------



## Seneca Archer (Feb 25, 2010)

Really just speculating here, but there probably was a Field Master and a Custom Field Master. The Custom of course being perhaps a fancier riser, more exotic woods, custom grip any or all..... 

If you ever decide to sell it let me know....:smile:


----------



## foodtraveler (Feb 12, 2011)

Will do re possibly selling at some point. Thanks again!


----------



## Seneca Archer (Feb 25, 2010)

NP If I come acrossanything else regarding your root, I'll post it.


----------



## redboyd7 (Nov 5, 2010)

You are right about shakespeare buying root. Ernie was making all of the Wonder Bows by 1969. Shakespeare also at that time bought Golden Eagle. But they only lasted until about 1973 and then they got out of the Archery business. Ernie made some fine bows but there were a bunch of people in the sixties making really good target bows in Michigan and Ohio. And then there were also Wing,Black Widow,Hoyt,Carroll,Bear,American.


----------

